Apple WWDC keynote event, What did you like the most? - Vivavidaloca
======
wezm
I liked the watchOS 3 improvements the best. It was clear that Apple had
listened to the complaints from Apple Watch owners and took meaningful
measures to attempt to rectify them. For example, entirely changing the
function of the side button.

~~~
Vivavidaloca
Oh great

